# 2005 GTO 6 speed manual



## Sulli1971 (7 mo ago)

Hello, thanks for the add I have a 2005 GTO with a 6 speed manual. I’m looking to put a cam in it at least. It has strait pipes accept for cats. Any suggestions?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

For that year of car, your best bet is to research some LS hop ups! A great exhaust, a K&N filter, better coil wires, Cat simms,


----------



## Sanders Speed (Oct 23, 2020)

Cam, valve springs, headers and tune will have you knocking on 500 gross hp. Then the drivetrain will need mods. My 06 m6 car has ls3 heads (G8 GT 6.0 style top end) Scoggin and Dickey street thumper cam 226/234 .610/.625 114, kooks lt headers. And tune. Dyno was 429 hp at the rear wheels. Like everything, consider your goals street,strip, autocross.and of course money. One of the best sounding ls cams is a magadeath cam, imo.


----------



## Sulli1971 (7 mo ago)

armyadarkness said:


> For that year of car, your best bet is to research some LS hop ups! A great exhaust, a K&N filter, better coil wires, Cat simms,


Ok tks


Sanders Speed said:


> Cam, valve springs, headers and tune will have you knocking on 500 gross hp. Then the drivetrain will need mods. My 06 m6 car has ls3 heads (G8 GT 6.0 style top end) Scoggin and Dickey street thumper cam 226/234 .610/.625 114, kooks lt headers. And tune. Dyno was 429 hp at the rear wheels. Like everything, consider your goals street,strip, autocross.and of course money. One of the best sounding ls cams is a magadeath cam, imo.


thanks for the info have a great day


----------

